# My own "Firebird" Compressor



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2007)

*Well I went crazy with one of my creative spells the last few days . Thomas Edison once said all you need to invent is a little imagination and a big pile of junk. My imagination was sparked by a similar project that was by Firebird and I happened to have the needed pile of junk LOL. Well I "Invented" a compressor . I put together the compressor from an old refrigerator and used a fire extinguisher as a tank and as they say in the UK a few bits and bobs that were around the house. salvaged screws from the boat yard ,salvaged cans of spray paint, bicycle inner tubes that leaked 2x4s from packing crate etc. I still want to add some upgrades like a safety blow off valve and an auto on/off pressure switch.Yes I did have to pick up a couple Items new from the hardware store. In initial testing it will fill the tank to 100 psi in about 40 seconds. Well here is a peek.







It will be great for doing demos with my air engines in venues that do not have air lines set up . And will come in handy at home and shop as well. One of the beauties of this setup, it is whisper quiet.
CAUTION this is not a completed design it is a work in progress

Normal disclaimers
Tin*
__________________


----------



## wareagle (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice! These little compressors look very handy. I have a neighbor that is in the A/C business, and I think I am going to get him to scavenge me a compressor or two for the same project. If I keep seeing things like this, I am going to have to quit my job so I can just catch up on the cool projects I have come accross!  :


----------



## firebird (Dec 25, 2007)

hi

Great job. I'm happy that someone else has made one, it sort of confirms that the idea works. These little compressors suck just as well as they blow and I have seen them used to make vacuum presses, particularly usefull when veneering wood. Have a good xmas. Even better now you have something to blow up balloons with LOL.

Cheers


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2007)

Firebird:
   Thanks again for posting yours. It sparked my imagination. Like I said I do not consider this project done, there are some"Bells and whistles" to add and some tweaking, but it would fill the ties of the car at 6 AM without waking the neighbors.
I like the vacuum Idea as well that could have some interesting applications. 
 One of my main questions/concerns was how do I hook into the block valve of the original fire extinguisher . I considered drilling ad tapping it 1/4 npt. right now I am just using the 1/8 npt hole that was originally used for the gage. the valve stem was cleaned oiled and reinstalled and the hose port is naturally plugged by the original valve. the old KISS method.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice job on the compressor Tin, very professional looking

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## firebird (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

Here's 3 more photos of the fire extinguisher being stripped. Conveniently for me they were already tapped 1/4 BSP which meant standard UK gas fittings screwed straight in. I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2008)

Well here is an update. Between an order to Mcmaster Carr a trip to the local valve supply house then hardware store and a few bargains at Cabin fever here is what I have to date. 





It now has a pressure release valve $3.50 at McMaster Carr a pre-tank moisture/oil separator a tank pressure gage and a combination separator / regulator($5 @ CF) with working pressure gage. I still need to install an automatic pressure controlled switch . I will probably make one unless I manage a flea market deal on a used one. The cats do not like it when the poppet valve blows. That loud hiss scares them out of there skins. DAMHIKT LOL no did not try this intentionally. 
Tin


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 10, 2008)

Say, that's kewl! Lots of character and style. It'd be great to have a whole bunch of gadgets made from other things. Next thing you know they'd give you a TV show.

I think the matching red step stool has to be a permanent part of the rig tho!

What's next, a tailstock sensitive drilling attachment made from a corkscrew? Hmmm. That might just work!

Best,

BW


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2014)

As a follow up I will say the compressor was completed and used at a  small show that had no supplied air It ran about half my engines at a time. 
these are dead quite. Be cautious  and careful with budgeting if you build one. Likely cheaper to buy a compressor. also you need to manage oil. this was designed to be a close system and circulate oil with the refrigerant. so you put too much oil in is hard to separate out. not enough oil and the compressor can wear out. 
It was a fun build though.

I will also remind folks that compressed air is a powerful energy source that is quite useful.
If anyone out there chooses to build a similar device ensure it is built safely . Inspect all component for condition . do not use a dented or rusted  tank and insure the tank will hold twice the pressure the safety valve is set for. Install and test a safety valve and I recommend a  auto  on off  pressure switch to regulate tank pressure. 
The final version of my compressor has an auto pressure switch. 

The three coils in the copper tube are intended to cool the air some out of the compressor. You may want to add another coil or two. 

Remember this hobbby is to relax and have fun . no fun to get hurt.


----------



## gus (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Tin ,

Please check working pressure of the air bottle. Best to put in a ASME Relief Valve. Relief Valve must be set no higher than working pressure. Pressure Switch do malfunction .  Good Luck.


----------



## gus (Jun 16, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> As a follow up I will say the compressor was completed and used at a  small show that had no supplied air It ran about half my engines at a time.
> these are dead quite. Be cautious  and careful with budgeting if you build one. Likely cheaper to buy a compressor. also you need to manage oil. this was designed to be a close system and circulate oil with the refrigerant. so you put too much oil in is hard to separate out. not enough oil and the compressor can wear out.
> It was a fun build though.
> 
> ...



Hi Tin,

That was good safety advice.''Jun Air'' is seen in the local market for dental clinic.
Very quiet. Use sealed hermetic refrigeration compressors. May buy one because my ''boss'' is complaining on the ''MIC'' air compressor in my balcony
machineshop. Short term wise may make a plywood housing with foam to cut noise.


----------

